# Do you ever feel wierd around your fursona's animal?



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

*Have you ever met your fursona's species IRL?*

Just realised i've never seen a wolf before...must correct that...
Anyway, for those of you who have ever met the irl animal of your fursona species what was it like?
Would imagine it you would basically be a huge fanboy or girl to whatever it was you wanted to be.

I hope to see wolves some how some day, i would imagine it would be pretty awesome as i have such admiration for them.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Aug 7, 2013)

Sadly, I would never be able to get close to my fursona's animal, if it existed.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2013)

On a recent trip to Australia, I saw some dingoes. I'm glad I managed to see them, and felt a little bit accomplished, I guess. Not an unusual feeling at all, though. Just glad to see them.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think that's going to happen to me anytime soon.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

This is an adorable question.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

No, because I don't take having a fursona all that seriously.
And I have a cat, so I'm around most of what makes up my fursona like all day every day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

No fursona. Wouldn't feel awkward anyway, I just love stumbling across creatures.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

No for the following reasons.

1. Foxes are everywhere
2. I See foxes all the time
3. He's on TV at least three times a day


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 7, 2013)

If you feel this way, it's because you MADE it wierd.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope. Since she's made up of my favorite animals, all I think is "Cool! My favorite animal!" XD No thoughts pertaining to my fursona whatsoever.
I haven't seen an Ocelot or the particular species of snake I chose, but I've seen a Striped Racer and a Gopher Snake. I just thought that was cool, to see snakes in the wild.

And I have seen Timber Woves before. They're a lot taller than I expected.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Anyone felt this?
> I have never seen a wol-holy fuck...i've never seen a wolf before...must correct that...
> Anyway, for those of you who have ever met the irl animal of your fursona species have you ever felt awkward?
> Would imagine it would be in a sense, your basically a fanboy or girl who wants to be what they are to an extent.



I'd imagine most people who have never seen a wolf in real life would feel awkward around one. It's a fucking wolf.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If you feel this way, it's because you MADE it wierd.



I dont, just wondered if its something that would be for others. But thinking about it now no one would, seeing as fursona's are mostly the owners favorite animal, well retarded moment on my part there i guess...
If i ever saw a wolf i would just have a shit tonne of respect for being cool enough to warrant my fursona choice aswell as the usual state of awe at how awesome i find them.


----------



## Icky (Aug 7, 2013)

Nnnnope. Ravens don't live around here, but the only "odd feelings" I get is a small admiration.  I like birds a lot but that's weird, OP. :V


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

Meh, i just thought it might lead to interesting discussion. I would be a bit creeped out if there was a species out there that wanted to be me.
And like i said i dont 
I just wondered it other people did for whatever reason.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 7, 2013)

Not at all.  I love seeing otters.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

Well it would make me feel pretty insecure if I saw my 'sona's species walking about


----------



## Distorted (Aug 7, 2013)

I've only had a couple of live encounters with animals. The strangest was when I danced for a crane one time. I made it interested enough to come close and then my brother scares it and messes up the whole thing. Thinking back on it my brother might of saved my butt.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I've only had a couple of live encounters with animals.



Where the hell do you live?


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 7, 2013)

I tend to be happy seeing any animal in the wild, so .. nope.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Where the hell do you live?


Probably a city in the Midwest. 

When I have city friends over they freak out, especially at night. I had a pair of barn owls flying around screaming and echolocating at dusk. City friend asked sheepishly what those where. I said tarantula bats and he litearly wouldn't set foot outside after that. 

I think people just admire the traits of certain animals. Observing them IRL is just another oppurtinity to take note of something that interests you. I doubt most would experience any more of an interpersonal connection than that unless there's some serious emotions involved... Like fear. I have to say I have felt the deepest connections with animals that were in a position to kill me and didn't. I dive a bunch for research in places where I'm not very high on the food chain. I used to use those critters for fursonas but not now. Meeting them IRL is just too unnerving.


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes.

I have a spiritual connection to my electronics.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

If by "weird" you mean "wow this animal could rip my face off in a second, I'd better stay on _this_ side of the fence" then sure


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

"I want to cuddle you, but I know I can't, but I_ want_ to cuddle you, but I _know_ I can't......"
So I just stand there feeling awkward in front of the cage.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm actively doing everything in my power to bring the species my fursona belongs to back to life. Then I can answer this question.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> I'm actively doing everything in my power to bring the species my fursona belongs to back to life. Then I can answer this question.


It's a real-life Chocobo. Ride it!


----------



## Da Crazy Catz (Aug 7, 2013)

Have I ever felt weird around my fursona's animal? uhhhhhh, no not really. Heck I'm a coyote that's been well furried then animated, electrified and colored a mishmash of colors. so no nothing.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Where the hell do you live?



Alabama

I stay between the city and the country, so we kinda see some things out here. Cranes, foxes, coyotes, cougars, deer, turkeys, hawks all that jazz. There are even alligators that show up further south. And bears near the mountains. Luckily, it's once in a blue moon whenever we see something come by. 

Something I find especially scary though are some of the rumors in some of the bigger lakes around here. Supposedly, there are some monster fish that lurk in the these places, known to almost drag people down with them to the bottom of the lakes. Some supposedly as big as a man or even a  small car. Also there are supposed to be these really ancient animals in the old forest too. But it's mostly tall tales told by old people. 

I went fishing once, and almost got pulled in the water by......something. I haven't tried fishing since then. In fact a lot of places around here are creepy.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 7, 2013)

HNNNNGGGGG OTTERS


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 7, 2013)

I like unhatched eggs. It's adorable to watch a bird hatch and pop its head out for the first time. Birds in general, I've always loved. There was a time when my mother raised them, and I often stared into their cages as they did simple things in their own eccentric manner.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> I like unhatched eggs. It's adorable to watch a bird hatch and pop its head out for the first time. Birds in general, I've always loved. There was a time when my mother raised them, and I often stared into their cages as they did simple things in their own eccentric manner.


A box of chicks can be mesmerizing.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 7, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A box of chicks can be mesmerizing.



Like that one at the science museum. I remember standing in front of that thing for ages, just watching. 

Now, I've seen wolves. I've handled a lion cub. Not once did I feel...weird, as you say. I just thought it was cool to be able to get this close to an animal. No fangirling or anything (though I did "Aww" when the cub tried to give us his best roar).


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, but I feel that way around most animals. The most weird fanboyish behaviour is with foxes though. I fucking love foxes. Î£:'3)


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

No. Can't say I don't.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Not at all, I let bats crawl all over me. My friend works at the zoo and I get to play with the fruit bats some times.  They are adorable and goofy like me, that's why we get along so well.


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2013)

Weird in the sense that this animal has the potential to hurt me? Yes. 
Other than that, no. 

Granted wolves don't run wild around here though.


----------



## septango (Aug 8, 2013)

seeing as a sphinx in real life is a little hairless aliencat, yes


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 8, 2013)

I want one as a pet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCGYUKeinY


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 8, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I want one as a pet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCGYUKeinY


THAT 
IS
*ADORABLE*

...And now you've sent me on a cute animal video spree. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I want one as a pet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCGYUKeinY


It's a Japanese video, you know they ate it afterwards right?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a Japanese video, you know they ate it afterwards right?


No... 

You can't be serious. D:


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I want one as a pet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCGYUKeinY



Unnhhhh....my heart. I think I love otters now.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 8, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I said tarantula bats and he litearly wouldn't set foot outside after that.



That's hilarious, mate. XD


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 8, 2013)

If I got close to my fursona animal it would most likely be while I am on a hike in the woods and I would be freaking out, assuming I knew it was there and it wasn't just stalking me.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got a rabbit and he's pretty cool. I dunno, he's just a rabbit.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 8, 2013)

"Oh, I must've gone to Hell" is likely what would be going through my mind.


----------



## FluffMouse (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel maximum glee around bunnies, and mice, and fluffy little birds.. and whatever else my 'sona is made out of.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 8, 2013)

Nah, I'd be more inclined to pat it.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 8, 2013)

No, but I do enjoy watching them whenever I'm at the zoo.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

Every time I'm in a bakery.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

I go into nerd mode whenever I see a sloth. How could you not? They're so slow and cool.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 8, 2013)

I seem to be awkwardly cursed to never see a fox just about ever. It's kind of an in joke with my group of friends, since apparently everybody but me at least sees them on a semi-regular basis, and I've seen one...ever, and that was just this summer. Between my 100% lack of seeing them, the fact that I was alone, and the fact that I just so happened to be listening to a piano cover of one of my favorite songs, I fanboy'd it up enough that I presume that my perception of time had completely stopped for a moment.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I go into nerd mode whenever I see a sloth. How could you not? They're so slow and cool.



I have a friend who's terrified of sloths. I used to link her sloth vids for badness.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

Everytime I see a sloth I think of E.T. for some reason.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 8, 2013)

If owl wolves happened to exist, all I'd try to do is get it to fly me above the treetops.

I confess that I've never seen a wolf in real life, but I have seen owls. They are absolute beautiful creatures.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

I was attacked by an owl once.  They scary.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I have a friend who's terrified of sloths. I used to link her sloth vids for badness.


People find them creepy which is retarded.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 8, 2013)

Re-worded so it sounds left daft.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Re-worded so it sounds left daft.



we don't care for an edit to the OP at this point


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 8, 2013)

Huh, now that I think of it, I've never seen a unicorn rabbit before, so I cannot say.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2013)

I always get the weirdest boner.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a Japanese video, you know they ate it afterwards right?



No, that's Chinese people that eat pets... Silly racist American, not knowing your own stereotypes...  :V


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Aug 8, 2013)

I doubt I will see a lynx for awhile, but it doesn't bother me really that I haven't seen it yet. I just feel like it's my 'spirit animal' man...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 8, 2013)

I always get all hot and flustered around petri dishes.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 8, 2013)

I do not get star-struck around elves.

OP, this thread is horrible.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 8, 2013)

I might as well add that if I ever saw a dragon-cat-bat hybrid (my current avatar) I'd probably wonder who slipped what into my drink, and where I could get more of it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I do not get star-struck around elves.


 Because all the good ones have long since passed.

Fingolfin died for your people's sins!


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 9, 2013)

Considering that most of my fursonas are either mythical or extinct,  my reaction to seeing their real world counterparts would involve pants-shitting fear and reenacting the chase scene from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I was attacked by an owl once.  They scary.



Ah, yes. I had sent that one after you. >:V


----------



## Sar (Aug 9, 2013)

Nope. Because Citras are an "invented" species like Sergals.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 9, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> I seem to be awkwardly cursed to never see a fox just about ever. It's kind of an in joke with my group of friends, since apparently everybody but me at least sees them on a semi-regular basis, and I've seen one...ever, and that was just this summer. Between my 100% lack of seeing them, the fact that I was alone, and the fact that I just so happened to be listening to a piano cover of one of my favorite songs, I fanboy'd it up enough that I presume that my perception of time had completely stopped for a moment.


I remember on a desert camping/field trip with my Biology class, I seemed to be the only person who didn't see a quail, for the longest time. Everyone kept pointing them out, and yet I could never see them. (I did eventually see one though, and after that I kept seeing a bunch of them.)

Quails aren't my fursona animal, but I find them adorable.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Quails aren't my fursona animal, but I find them adorable.



I'd like some pet ornate pheasants and quail one day. :3


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't feel weird around horses, I just think they're beautiful.  There are many other animals out there I adore, some I've created a fursona for.  I wouldn't see it being weird, unless of course you have something beyond just an admiration for them.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I remember on a desert camping/field trip with my Biology class, I seemed to be the only person who didn't see a quail, for the longest time. Everyone kept pointing them out, and yet I could never see them. (I did eventually see one though, and after that I kept seeing a bunch of them.)
> 
> Quails aren't my fursona animal, but I find them adorable.



This is why we kept our 40-something quail in a large cage... easier to spot XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I remember on a desert camping/field trip with my Biology class, I seemed to be the only person who didn't see a quail, for the longest time. Everyone kept pointing them out, and yet I could never see them. (I did eventually see one though, and after that I kept seeing a bunch of them.)
> 
> Quails aren't my fursona animal, but I find them adorable.


My mate and I saw quails running around a McDonald's in Nevada. They were silly lil things.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 9, 2013)

I felt less and less weird about my Furry alter ego as each day goes by. At first, I was scared shirtless but now I realize that this is actually a pretty awesome idea, when you really think about it. Now, I know there are some sensitives who might take offense but since when do I let my life be dominated by what others think. I tend to think most Furries would feel the same way.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 9, 2013)

Awkward, no. Hungry, yes. Alligator ribs are so fucking delicious. You smother that sweet meat in barbeque sauce--that shit gives me a raging food boner.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't feel weird around cats.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 9, 2013)

Interestingly, Foxes seem to be just as unsure about me as I am of them. They want to come up to me, but they want to run away at the same time. Kinda like me. It ends up as an akward staring contest usually.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 9, 2013)

I didnt mean did you just feel wierd around them, just asking what you felt. But i retardidly worded my OP.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 9, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I'd like some pet ornate pheasants and quail one day. :3


If I were any good with birds, I would want some Golden Pheasants. Beautiful birds, they are. But sadly I don't do well with birds, and we also have predatory animals in the area (hawks and coyotes).
...My mom just wants some chickens. XD



MochiElZorro said:


> This is why we kept our 40-something quail in a large cage... easier to spot XD


That sounds like a whole lotta cuteness all in one place. :3


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

Admiration is a good word to describe how I feel about horses.  When it comes to riding a horse, I've only done it once, but that intimidates me.  Overall though, I enjoy watching them.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> That sounds like a whole lotta cuteness all in one place. :3



Indeed! All little ones, too. We released them once they were old enough, and we've kept an eye on them since. There's plenty more than fourty now, and this area started off with no quail at all! ;3

(Don't worry, they're in an area where the ecosystem won't be affected by introducing them. Who knows? Maybe they'll see some microevolution over the next several centuries and we'll have accidentally invented a new species of quail!)



Teu said:


> Admiration is a good word to describe how I feel about horses.  When it comes to riding a horse, I've only done it once, but that intimidates me.  Overall though, I enjoy watching them.



I've worked with horses a bit (all of which were quirky, personality-filled rescue horses) and I can honestly say that horses are just like big dogs with hooves. One horse would always run around when you went to put him in the stable, just for the sake of trolling you and seeing your reaction. If you weren't in the mood, he would actually stop and let you take him in. Another horse used to have a malnourishment issue and stuck her tongue out the side of her mouth all the time. But she still does it from time to time just to goof off and get people to laugh... Horses are amazingly human compared to most other animals. They have unique personalities and everything.


----------



## Teu (Aug 10, 2013)

I really do wish I could be around horses. Your own experiences wants me to even more.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Aug 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Awkward, no. Hungry, yes. Alligator ribs are  so fucking delicious. You smother that sweet meat in barbeque  sauce--that shit gives me a raging food boner.


I've never had alligator ribs. Alligator on a stick? Yes. But never ribs--It seems like it would taste like any other kind.



Teu said:


> I really do wish I could be around horses. Your own experiences wants me to even more.


Horses are tons of fun to train and be around. I'm particularly fond of the miniature horses we have on my girlfriend's farm. We have other horses and animals as well, but something about a horse that only comes up to your waist is just kind of hilarious. They're also very funny to watch.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2013)

being confronted by a real hell hound i would feel rather weird and wonder what the flying fuck i had been drinking


----------



## Haydo_lab (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever met your fursona's species IRL?*



Harbinger said:


> Just realised i've never seen a wolf before...must correct that...
> Anyway, for those of you who have ever met the irl animal of your fursona species what was it like?
> Would imagine it you would basically be a huge fanboy or girl to whatever it was you wanted to be.
> 
> I hope to see wolves some how some day, i would imagine it would be pretty awesome as i have such admiration for them.



Whereabouts are you in the UK? If you can get down to Combe Martin in North Devon, 'The Wolfman' Shaun Ellis has a place with his wolves. He used to be based within the Dinosaur and Wildlife Park there but they moved to their own private place a few years back. Wolf Watch UK on the Welsh border is another place to visit, they have wolves there that have come from Safari Parks or other places where they've been rejected by the pack. You do have to be a member before you can go though.


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

I just feel like I'm being outclassed really...


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe I'll have to make that trip to Monterey.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 11, 2013)

Csiral said:


> I just feel like I'm being outclassed really...



 I don't think you're being outclassed. You weren't born with your fursona. You chose it. If it's not your cup of tea anymore, just pick another animal.
 Birds can be really goofy sometimes! I love teaching them how to play little games. We used to have a parrot that would insult you whenever you lost. XD So, no, I never feel weird around birds (or eggs). If anything, they make me very happy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

Honestly I feel rather anxious, almost as if I have something to say but can't quite find the words for it. I went to the local zoo recently to admire the new fox, but I actually spent more time petting the Fallow Deer.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 11, 2013)

Uuuggghhhh otters...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2013)

There were some bats flying around my backyard last night, so I turned on the pool light, sat in mein compfy chair, lit up a cigar, and watched them skim across the surface of the pool eating up all the bugs.

Bats are so fucking cute with their little chirps, clicks, and squeeks.  One of em kept flying right above my head and I could hear him chirping away being a adorable little ball of winged fluff.  I wish I could have a bat as a pet, but they don't do to well in captivity.  So I might just volunteer at this place nearby that takes care of orphaned or injured bats.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 12, 2013)

Not weird, but I guess more of a connection with them than others. Being that my fursona is a bald eagle, I don't get to see these majestic creatures very often, and I certainly cannot have one as a pet, so any interaction or glimpse I get of them is treasured.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever met your fursona's species IRL?*



Haydo_lab said:


> Whereabouts are you in the UK? If you can get down to Combe Martin in North Devon, 'The Wolfman' Shaun Ellis has a place with his wolves. He used to be based within the Dinosaur and Wildlife Park there but they moved to their own private place a few years back. Wolf Watch UK on the Welsh border is another place to visit, they have wolves there that have come from Safari Parks or other places where they've been rejected by the pack. You do have to be a member before you can go though.



Will keep those in mind, would love to do some photography of them someday. Remember a program about that wolf guy, hadnt thought of being able to see wolves in the UK. Was wondering recently if it was still possible to find wild wolf skulls in the UK seeing as it was only a few hundred years ago the twats killed them all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever met your fursona's species IRL?*



Harbinger said:


> Will keep those in mind, would love to do some photography of them someday. Remember a program about that wolf guy, hadnt thought of being able to see wolves in the UK. Was wondering recently if it was still possible to find wild wolf skulls in the UK seeing as it was only a few hundred years ago the twats killed them all.



Perhaps in cave systems. Polar bear skulls still remain there from the ice age. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inchnadamph

If our climate is not drastically changed in the next century, perhaps we will eventually be able to look forward to the grey wolf's reintroduction in the UK, but I suspect it will be unlikely for a long long time; even today politicians talk about culling foxes when one child gets bitten and the ecosystems in the UK too small and damaged to support them in general. The Highlands would probably be the best place for a reintroduction; reindeer, beavers and elk are all in trial reintroduction stages at this moment.


----------



## Haydo_lab (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Have you ever met your fursona's species IRL?*



Harbinger said:


> Will keep those in mind, would love to do some photography of them someday. Remember a program about that wolf guy, hadnt thought of being able to see wolves in the UK. Was wondering recently if it was still possible to find wild wolf skulls in the UK seeing as it was only a few hundred years ago the twats killed them all.



We used to go to the Dinosaur and Wildlife park each year when were on holiday in Devon, it was my favourite place as a kid. Met Shaun quite a few times and he once took us round the back of the enclosure and I got to stroke some of the pups through the mesh.. then Tamaska, a large black wolf, came up and allowed us to stroke him too. An experience I'll never forget! Although now I think Shaun is focusing on dog behaviour courses.. makes more money I guess!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats awesome, its funny how i wasnt into wolves years ago, when i was a kid i didnt pay them much attention. I really disliked dogs at the time so i ignored them. And yeah that reintroduction will never happen, actually help out or save an animal and your shunned and shot down with a bunch of bullshit excuses in the UK, make up the most pathetic excuse to cull and slaughter them and the UK goverment gets a huge murder hard on.
Every farmer would riot at the risk of their livestock that they brought here to the wolves territory.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There were some bats flying around my backyard last night, so I turned on the pool light, sat in mein compfy chair, lit up a cigar, and watched them skim across the surface of the pool eating up all the bugs.
> 
> Bats are so fucking cute with their little chirps, clicks, and squeeks.  One of em kept flying right above my head and I could hear him chirping away being a adorable little ball of winged fluff.  I wish I could have a bat as a pet, but they don't do to well in captivity.  So I might just volunteer at this place nearby that takes care of orphaned or injured bats.



D'aaaaww... I've had enough bats around me to know what that's like. We had some living in the horse stable along with the cats and dogs. Dunno if they're still there. I actually had one bat fail completely at echolocation and plow right into me. It was rather hilarious and startling, to say the least.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Uuuggghhhh otters...


YOU AND YOUR OTTERS


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

When i'm around waffles I get very hungry... sometimes awkwardly aroused.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> When i'm around waffles I get very hungry... sometimes awkwardly aroused.


That makes two of us *wonk*


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 15, 2013)

Well that depends on the kind of rat.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Aug 15, 2013)

actually, I want to start collecting gargoyles


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 15, 2013)

Uh...

Screw it, I'll bite.

I don't think I'd be at all comfortable. In fact, I'd be downright worried.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen both wolves and otters at the zoo before...
They're pretty fucking awesome and adorable. OwO


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 26, 2013)

I once got into a roaring contest with a white tiger when I was about 7. 

Then after I got into the fandom, I started having reoccurring dreams where I climb into the enclosure and they accept me as their own.

I've also visited a cat sanctuary and tried to imitate their noises about 6 inches away from their face. 



So no. I'd hug the aggressive furballs just like a teddy bear. There isn't an awkwardness.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 26, 2013)

There's a big enough rift between wild rabbits and anthropomorphic ones that I don't even really associate them as the same thing.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

If I were to meet a pack of hyenas, I probably would wish I hadn't met a pack of hyenas. And that that would be a very strong feeling.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'd imagine most people who have never seen a wolf in real life would feel awkward around one. It's a fucking wolf.



As of last thursday I have now encountered wild wolves eight times in the last twenty years. 
I was on my way up to a tower and when I came around the corner of the road near the preserve, there in the middle of the road was an adult male. He was huge, scraggly, and I tried to get the camera out but he was after the mouse on the edge of the road.
Real wolves mostly stay away from us Humans because they consider us predators and repect us as we should them.
Now matter how I wanted to get out of the truck and go give him a hug, I am not that stupid!


----------



## Hewge (Aug 26, 2013)

Serious answer for once:

Otters don't exist in Australia, and the only zoo that has any otters is Australia Zoo... which is like a 20 hour drive from where I live. :[


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, being near old men makes my loins feel funny


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Yes, being near old men makes my loins feel funny



Is...is that Sheogorath?! Cuz I fukken love Sheogorath, he's my favourite Daedric lord.


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

Might as well be honest about it. Here goes..
Yes, i'm a slight bit of a zoophile around reptiles, deal with it, you're across the internet and can't hurt me, blah blah blah.

I hope nobody replies to that, it'd be awkward as bitchtits.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2013)

Toki Stardust said:


> Might as well be honest about it. Here goes..
> Yes, i'm a slight bit of a zoophile around reptiles, deal with it, you're across the internet and can't hurt me, blah blah blah.
> 
> I hope nobody replies to that, it'd be awkward as bitchtits.


To late you lizard raping son of a lizard raping bitch!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Toki Stardust said:


> Might as well be honest about it. Here goes..
> Yes, i'm a slight bit of a zoophile around reptiles, deal with it, you're across the internet and can't hurt me, blah blah blah.
> 
> I hope nobody replies to that, it'd be awkward as bitchtits.



1. Wtf thats nasty.
2. FFS why dig up my embarassing thread?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 17, 2013)

Toki Stardust said:


> Might as well be honest about it. Here goes..
> Yes, i'm a slight bit of a zoophile around reptiles, deal with it, you're across the internet and can't hurt me, blah blah blah.
> 
> I hope nobody replies to that, it'd be awkward as bitchtits.



Nobody cares what you like sexually... well, actually I'm probably the only one who doesn't care. Everyone else seems to be almost offended. But regardless, this isn't a thing you should tell people online. I mean, at least have a few dates first GAWD. :V


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly, I'd feel a bit weird meeting a real live archeop-


Toki Stardust said:


> Might as well be honest about it. Here goes..
> Yes, i'm a slight bit of a zoophile around reptiles, deal with it, you're across the internet and can't hurt me, blah blah blah.
> 
> I hope nobody replies to that, it'd be awkward as bitchtits.



WELP, NOTHING TO DO IN THIS THREAD.

/_JETPACK_/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 18, 2013)

```

```
Haven't seen this thread in a while, but why not!

Definitely not! Since mine is my favorite starter, I like to go play Soul Silver where I can hang out with the guy and totally kick the asses of level 3 rattatas!


----------



## Papachino (Sep 18, 2013)

I might as well defend little Toki considering everyone else is being jerkmuffins. 
It's better to be open about it than to just let it build up inside and form bronchitis or something.
Besides, I've known him since the third grade IRL and he's like 90% normal. If anyone should be frowned upon for being strange, it's gonna be me. 

done. bye.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Serious answer for once:
> 
> Otters don't exist in Australia, and the only zoo that has any otters is Australia Zoo... which is like a 20 hour drive from where I live. :[


Sucks to be you then lol. I AM SURROUNDED BY OTTERS.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 18, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Sucks to be you then lol. I AM SURROUNDED BY OTTERS.



Fortunately, being Hewge is awesome, so no otters isn't all that bad.

It's still pretty lame having no otters around though.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 18, 2013)

Funny, I don't recall seeing a wolf in real life now that I think about it.

I don't see any reason why I would feel weird. It's just another animal...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

Not my fursona, but I was out camping once and according to tag database, there was a wolfpack a kilometre from me.
I heard them howl at night and felt unsafe.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Not my fursona, but I was out camping once and according to tag database, there was a wolfpack a kilometre from me.
> I heard them howl at night and felt unsafe.



Silly sergal,  wolves rarely attack humans, and if they do its because you pissed them off or they are starving and desperate for a meal.  
Ive been camping many times where wol ves were within a short distance.  If anything, knowing they were there made me feel more safe. And not because furfag, because I know there are alot more dangerous animals out the that the wolves scare away.  

Everytime we go camping in wolf/bear territories, we never bring any fresh meat or anything that would give off that scent they love.  When we are camping the food situation is fairly boring...my friends and I bring food pouches that are basically a gourmet MRE.  All you need is water that you can collect from a nearby stream/river/lake and boil off any harmful critters.

Oh and be sure to build a decent fire, animals(especially wolves and most carnivorous animals)hate the smell of smoke and will avoid it at all costs.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 18, 2013)

Of course I wouldn't. Well, for starters my fursona is a hybrid that isn't possible in the real world, but even if it were, it's the embodiment of my soul. I would feel right at home around the animals of my fursona. =^.^=


----------



## ADF (Sep 18, 2013)

Given my sona is a fictional species, not really in a position to form a view on the feral counterpart. They're basically whatever you want them to be.

On a side note on the previous page, I always find it somewhat amusing when furries flip over someone admitting to feeling zoophilic when furry is loaded with sexualised animal people.


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

I dunno.... 
A dragon might be a little weird...


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

Dogs are the actual best. I love dogs. I have dogs. I am one with the dog.

All the animals are pretty best, actually.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

nah man
I haven't seen a bat up close but I used to see them a lot when I used to live in Mexico
bats are the coolest and I would love to interact with one =w=


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hmm can't say I feel odd around foxes at all. I see them every morning when I wake up since I live in a forested area. Well, I take that back. Since my fur is a dog species, I think it counts that I play with dogs even though I don't own any (all my neighbors have dogs that I dog-sit sometimes and I'm currently begging my hubby to see if we can get a Corgi puppy soon). I love how energetic and adventurous they are :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Serious answer for once:
> 
> Otters don't exist in Australia, and the only zoo that has any otters is Australia Zoo... which is like a 20 hour drive from where I live. :[


Wotter they thinking?

The next time I can travel I'm going to a sloth preserve in S. America and I WILL get a picture of myself with a sloth climbing on me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

Batsy said:


> nah man
> I haven't seen a bat up close but I used to see them a lot when I used to live in Mexico
> bats are the coolest and I would love to interact with one =w=



My cat killed a bat that got into my house in 2 different situations.

Cats the best animal ever, I always enjoy seeing cats :3


----------



## Symlus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sergals don't exist. If they did, either we or they would be extinct by now.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I honestly haven't seen my animal in person; we don't get a lot of red foxes in the desert


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 20, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> I honestly haven't seen my animal in person; we don't get a lot of red foxes in the desert


As uncommon as they are here, I saw a fox three times in my life. Once when I was hunting with my dad and we encountered a fox staring angrily at us. I stared back, and it ran. Another time when I was in high school and a fox made its way onto the school grounds somehow and climbed up a tree or something (I was only there to see some friends holding it). The last time was at the environmental center at college where they had one preserved. Foxes are pretty great, actually. I think all canines are. And with that said,



			
				Kitsune Cross said:
			
		

> Cats the best animal ever, I always enjoy seeing cats :3


No. No, you are wrong. There is nothing good about cat. You are wrong, and you are dumb. NO. No.
Actually, I really don't mind cats, I'm just not as crazy about them as I am dogs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 20, 2013)

Cats are fags.  Prissy mother fuckers.

End O' Story


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen wolves before, and have actually been up close with them. It was definitely worth it to see them up close, they were absolutely magnificent and worth the cost to go see.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 20, 2013)

Golden Jackal... not weird because it's my sona. But I bet most of the exotic animals chosen can be a weird experience having it around. It's not like a full grown tiger, heyna or lion is just something most of us will feel comfortable with having it standing by your side.


----------

